# No chance to regen



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

It's happened to a few people

Happened to me once but it was caused by an overfill at the dealership


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Hopefully you will be good to go after they initiate a regeneration cycle. Too bad the car didnt give you enough time to do it yourself by driving it.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I had zero chance at keeping going......wasn't even 5 seconds


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Can you retrace your steps on the drives before that happened? I posted a couple times about this.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

strange. ecm must be getting false info to change that fast.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

well, manual regen done, was told i need to drive it more, so 80KM per day is not enough, i think thats not right?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

i got in car at my shop, drove to my house about 1KM away, before i got into drive way it said keep driving, as i pulled back out, into limp mode i went...thats all i did...


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

well picked up car, and lo and behold 35 km later the check engine light on again............ sigh


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

the dealer needs to find the reason the ecm thinks the dpf is full. most likely isn't full.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, your dealer is not properly diagnosing this issue. I had to have a manual regen done once (see other thread for details - I know exactly why). it has been fine for 10K+ miles since then.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

one thing i did not mention a few days earlier i did have the oil changed, now would using the wrong oil cause this? or is it one of those "ever since) things


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Did you check to see if your oil was overfilled?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

good advice......will look


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

just checked, now the dealership has another problem with me....although i had the oil "changed" 100KM ago....its pitch black, i'm thinking it never got done.....firs no DEF fluid added now this...makes me wonder if it ever was done, or just the oil monitor was reset..... unless DEXOS 2 is black when it comes out of the bottle...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> just checked, now the dealership has another problem with me....although i had the oil "changed" 100KM ago....its pitch black, i'm thinking it never got done.....firs no DEF fluid added now this...makes me wonder if it ever was done, or just the oil monitor was reset..... unless DEXOS 2 is black when it comes out of the bottle...


Oil in a diesel will turn black very quickly. This is the nature of their combustion.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> just checked, now the dealership has another problem with me....although i had the oil "changed" 100KM ago....its pitch black, i'm thinking it never got done.....firs no DEF fluid added now this...makes me wonder if it ever was done, or just the oil monitor was reset..... unless DEXOS 2 is black when it comes out of the bottle...


Black is no problem. 5 minutes after a fresh oil change, the oil will be black. Perfectly normal. And yes the wrong oil could cause DPF issues.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> one thing i did not mention a few days earlier i did have the oil changed, now would using the wrong oil cause this? or is it one of those "ever since) things


Yes, I recall another member receiving a dexos1 oil change and it caused the regen problem. A switch back to dexos2 and a manual regen returned everything back to normal.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

After it happened to me I got the check engine light three more times for _CATALYTIC CONVERTER EFFICIENCY FAILURE_

Ended up replacing the converter under warranty, no issues sense (knock on wood)

What code did it throw? 

As others have said the oil being black is normal. As far as not filling the DEF, they should ask you if you want it done. That isn't included as part of the price of an oil change.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder if the DEF is causing the problem? In Australia we have no DEF and we do have a light that comes on if we need to keep driving. The light came on at 6,000km and after finding a freeway it took 10 minutes to go out. The car is now at 37,000km at three years and mostly town driving and light has not come on since, nor have I had a single issue. Our diesel fuel is 50 cetane though, this also may make a difference.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

DEF is supposed to be included with the free service in the states, I think it is separate in Canada. It sounds like the issue will probably be related to something the dealer did with the oil. Either the wrong oil or too much oil. 

Its a real shame that they have to put all the emissions BS on these things, almost every problem is related to some emission sensor not being happy.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

The DEF is injected into the exhaust downstream of the DPF so that should have no bearing on the DPF or regen issues.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> I had zero chance at keeping going......wasn't even 5 seconds


I've asked this question (what's the point of the warning if it just reduces your power right away) a few times now and still haven't received an answer. It's never happened to me (knock on wood), but I would be very vexed if it did.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Seems the DPF sensor is bad, now this is the second time it has gone in for that....now to wait for the dealer to get it in stock....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> Seems the DPF sensor is bad, now this is the second time it has gone in for that....now to wait for the dealer to get it in stock....


Do you ever drive it hard? (WOT acceleration)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Does the dealer know the procedure for ordering diesel specific parts under warranty?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Nope...lol should I?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Unknown? took a day to get parts...


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

It's interesting, this has been the first GM product I had bought since 2003 , mostly because of shitty GM service departments and lack lustre service, basically i was told the problem was because i did not drive it correctly.....so it looks like the sensor was bad ---again....therefore, nothing i had done had created this problem....The last 10 years I have bought Lincolns, and that seemed to be the best if service was required (IMHO)....looks like the GM dealer service departments (who are in my opinion always full of the themselves) have not changed their way of doing business...still the same blame the customer.......


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> Nope...lol should I?


The theory is that those who drive their diesels hardest have fewest problems. In 127K miles, I have only had one minor sensor go out which did not affect drivability. Every day I WOT and redline at least once.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

sorry been a week since i was on this forum last, .........check engine light went on again, this time back to dealer needs an O2 sensor and a NOX sensor, neither in stock, was told a few days...today is a week, and have heard nothing....zip..nadda.....


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

diesel said:


> The theory is that those who drive their diesels hardest have fewest problems. In 127K miles, I have only had one minor sensor go out which did not affect drivability. Every day I WOT and redline at least once.


I agree with diesel 100%. I got a check engine light on 10 miles after driving away from the dealer. It was the dreaded P0133 code. I cleared it and it has never came back. I run it WOT at least once a day.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

then last night, on the way home the "DPF filter is full" message, second one on one tank of fuel....


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

rockinrotho said:


> then last night, on the way home the "DPF filter is full" message, second one on one tank of fuel....


Sounds like you aren't doing enough long drives to be able to care properly for the emissions systems in the Diesel Cruze. If you'd like to keep the car, consider picking up a gauge that will allow you to monitor regens. You'll be able to avoid turning off the vehicle when a regen is occurring.

This is the gauge that I'm testing out with the Diesel Cruze at the moment. You may still be able to pick one up for $50 off with the coupon code. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

rockinrotho said:


> then last night, on the way home the "DPF filter is full" message, second one on one tank of fuel....


There is definitely something not right there. I bought my Cruze in 2012 when new and have only had the "keep driving" light come on only once. I only have 38,000km on it in three years, with 90% short trips.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> then last night, on the way home the "DPF filter is full" message, second one on one tank of fuel....


I wonder if the fuel is contaminated


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I drive it 80KM per day? thats not enough


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I have wondered that as well.....its down to 1/4 tank now, so i'm going to try another station


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Dealer replaces 02 sensor N0x sender as well, seems ok now.....so lets see what happens ...... i still say they put the wrong oil in, but they are saying no...although they did admit that putting the wrong oil in would cause this same thing to happen ....


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Why not Get the oil changed to dexos2 and see what happens?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

well yesterday check engine light is on again, back to dealer Friday morning...nice huh?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Can you tell us the code?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Three years, one new seal to stop a transmission leak (tiny leak), yesterday a new surge tank was fitted, even though the car never used a drop of fluid. I am very happy with my CTD as it has always been reliable and never had a warning come up ever. I wonder if the problems you are having are caused by the DEF sensors?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

they forgot to give me the paperwork , but are sending it to me...really they are...lol

redid software for regen cycle, light went out, didn't last 15KM back on again, have to order a new sensor that they replaced last time....car runs fine though

Alluded to car not being driven enough, though that week i had driven 900KM, nope thats not it.....

Person from the Chevrolet USA questioned the fuel we have here in Canada, (I use Shell) Tech told him Canada is not a third world country, and to stop grasping at straws....

BTW guess where we get our fuel from in my part of Ontario? yep Michigan....


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I need to get the paperwork from the dealer in relation to the codes, they are somewhat reluctant to let me have them.....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> I need to get the paperwork from the dealer in relation to the codes, they are somewhat reluctant to let me have them.....


Sounds illegal to me, or at the very least fishy


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok here are the codes, I have two different dates, today's is not on here I will post later, I am at the dealership getting the latest check engine thing fixed

07/28/15 
Code P24AF - replace particulate sensor-replaced

09/02/15

P22FE
P0133
P11D7

Sensor 2, NOX sensor, O2 sensor NOX sensor not working, O2 sensor not working replaced both.

I'll let you know later what today brings


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry read date wrong it's 7/27/15 and 08/06/15 respectively, I was reading invoice dates


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> Ok here are the codes, I have two different dates, today's is not on here I will post later, I am at the dealership getting the latest check engine thing fixed
> 
> 07/28/15
> Code P24AF - replace particulate sensor-replaced
> ...


Did you figure out why they were reluctant to give you the codes?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

said they were just too swamped, but they had all the work orders ready for me, (except the last visit) when i got there on friday for my latest appointment


----------

